# Anybody here in Long Beach have mantids?



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2007)

If any of you guys live in long beach, let me know. I want to know how did you guys get one, I cant find mantids in long beach. Maybe i can get one from you :roll:


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just order one from someone on the forum. Check out the Mantids For Sale/Wanted Forum, I'm sure there's something there you could buy.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2007)

my dad doesn't let me buy things online  

know any nurseries that sell ooths?


----------



## markdneck (Jun 19, 2007)

I have found a couple local "dealers" Call me if you like 949-551-8661


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 19, 2007)

I know someone at Long Beach. Maybe I can send him stuff and you can pick it up from him. Well, I don't really have anything to sell right now.


----------



## Asa (Jun 19, 2007)

Boy, I'm impressed! All of you really would go out of your way to help a would be hobbyist!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2007)

woah cool thanks people, OGIGA tell me when you have some nymphs or ooths to sell, cheap.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2007)

I might have another stagmomantis californica ootheca in a week or two. I don't know if you really want to go for this kind of ooth because they take 5+ months to hatch. Also, I'm looking forward to having orchid nymphs in maybe 2 months.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 20, 2007)

Im in the San fernando Valley, an hour or more away. But I could probably sell you one of my Chinese or my Stagmomantis Californicas.

since PM's dont seem to be working through the site you can email me at [email protected] if you want.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2007)

alright cool, which ooth will hatch the fastest. I have a jar with peat moss so its pretty humid and foggy in there. Will this make it hatch faster?

I don't have an ooth yet, but im just getting prepared.


----------



## Kriss (Jun 20, 2007)

Too humid and the Ooth will quickly develop mold. The mould will attack the eggs if the ooth is badly effected and they will die.

I keep my ooths in exactly the same conditions as the female that laid them. That is humidity and temperature.

I have heard that increased humidity can fasten hatch time but prolonged and the ooth will suffer.

Best to be patient.


----------

